
Show HN: A class to help you optimize your salary like you optimize your code - JoshDoody
https://fearlesssalarynegotiation.com/class/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=hackernews.com
======
JoshDoody
If you have any questions, please ask away! I am hoping for constructive
feedback on this class idea (that's why it's a "Show HN").

